
Camlistore – open-source personal storage system for life - antitamper
https://camlistore.org/
======
lcall
You might also find this interesting:
[http://onemodel.org](http://onemodel.org) : a way to manage all/arbitrary
knowledge "atomically".

The web site has a similar feel with different but partly overlapping goals.

------
ApplaudPumice
I started using it today and seems nice and lean. The only problem I have is
the amount of projects trying to fix data permanence.

IPFS Tent BigChainDB etc.

Right now I'm starting to use camilstore, what if in the future I want to move
to another project? I hope there will be tools to do help with migration. See:
[http://indiewebcamp.com/monoculture](http://indiewebcamp.com/monoculture)

